# Who is going to Provincials in Ontario



## MCpl ??????? (20 Mar 2005)

i was just wondering who else is going to the ontario provincials for the shooting team and the points they got to get there


----------



## primer (20 Mar 2005)

What team are you with and what did you score


----------



## MCpl ??????? (20 Mar 2005)

im with 59 essex and kent scottish from chatham, but it depends what score you want, the team score or my personal score, its the team score that got us there though


----------



## primer (21 Mar 2005)

Well in EOA there will be at least 3 teams going. 

1st PWOR EOA
2nd 2332 Ottawa EOA (My Team) 
3rd 2784 GGFG EOA

maybe the GUNNERS too

your team score would be nice to see


----------



## MCpl ??????? (21 Mar 2005)

i have a rough idea what our score was but i will comferm it on Wednesday


----------



## MCpl ??????? (23 Mar 2005)

we got 1400 out of 1600 pts


----------



## primer (24 Mar 2005)

Thats a great score.Our team scored 1456.
I hope to see your team will be at the provincials 

Cheers:


----------



## MCpl ??????? (24 Mar 2005)

thanks we will see you there also do you know where it will be held example connaught


----------



## Duke (24 Mar 2005)

Connaught for quarters, Holland Armoury for the competition.

Duke


----------



## MCpl ??????? (24 Mar 2005)

is there anyone else going to ontario provincials


----------



## primer (31 Mar 2005)

Teams invited; 2874, 2332, 2587, 2317.from EOA


----------



## Lost_52 (1 Jul 2005)

does anyone know what the lowest team going into the provincials had for a score because i was on my team and we won our zone comp and after that (zone 19 so we were the 2nd last to have a comp) our CO we were standing 5th to go to the provincials and then about 3 weeks later we didnt make it by like 4 points!? so jw what the lowest team going in scored cuz i made it last year and all and we shot even better this year. thnx

Cheers


----------

